# MK1 rabbit DDS axle upgrade brake questions?



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

i have an '84 rabbit with scirocco spindles 100mm axles and 4 bolt corrado 11" disc upgrade on the front and stock rear drums and stock rabbit master/booster.

i just bought DDS stage 5 axles and they come with a new 5 bolt hub. what 11" rotor will fit these 5 bolt hubs and still allow me to use my corrado calipers? 

i would like to have 5 bolt hubs all around. i obviously would need to upgrade the rear drum brakes as well because they are 4 bolt drums. what the easiest and most cost effective way to do this?

i was told 22mm master from a scirocco or a 23.5mm vanagon master. will these masters match up to the rabbit stack booster?

i was also told to use either scirocco rear discs with portioning valves from the rear disc scirocco. but that will give me 4 bolt discs in the rear. i think i can use rear discs from a 98 gti vr6 as a swap? whats needed for that to happen?

thanks in advance.


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

or should i just have my front rotors re drilled to fit 5 bolt hubs and also have the rear drums drilled to fit 5x100 bolt patterns?

that would be easier then messing around with rear disc swaps, proportioning valves and cutting and welding booster tips to match the mk1 pedal assembly.

let me know what you guys think?


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

any one know a machine shop in nj that they know can drill and tap a 5x100 bolt pattern into 4x100 rear drums? also need the front rotors drilled for 5x100.


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

i have the 11" corrado autotech upgrade in the front. it is an 11" rotor with 4x100 bolt pattern. i believe i can buy g60 rotors that are already 11" with 5x100 from factory? 

what year and model corrados are front 11" with 5x100 pattern?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Do you need to go to 5 bolt?

Have you tried the new axles with the 4 bolt hubs?


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

the stage 5 axles a come with new 5 bolt hubs made from aircraft steel or something. its a whole kit and im not sure i can use my existing 4 bolt hubs with this "kit"


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Have you asked the manufacturer?

If the spline is different or the stock hubs are not strong enough they may have a 4 bolt version.


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

they use a 5 bolt because of the strength. they can have a set made but its a lot of $$$. im probably gonna drill through the front rotors and have the rear drums drilled and tapped for 5x100. that way i wont have to up grade the rear brakes and proportioning valves. that will be a job for next winter.


----------



## iruindapieceofjunk (Mar 3, 2010)

*11" brakes*

what did u do to mount the g-60 calipers on the mk1 knuckles?


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

i mounted the g-60 calipers to scirocco spindles.


----------

